# Tivo HD with 1TB Green Drive



## DemonSlayer (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a Tivo HD in very good condition, 1TB WD Green hard drive fully tested, 0 dead sectors, the Tivo unit is in perfect working condition. Comes with the remote controller, power cable, owners manual, component and composite cable. I'll even throw in an HDMI cable. I have an ebay account with 226 100&#37; positive feedback. I'm looking for $190 but I'm open to any offers.


----------



## DemonSlayer (Apr 15, 2010)

Sold!


----------



## Kacey~573 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickyY (Apr 22, 2010)

Guess I was too late for this.


----------

